# 17"@1600x900 Auf Notebook ausreichend?



## Defenz0r (15. April 2013)

Hallo,

Hab mir einen Notebook bestellt der die Tage ankommen wird :O
Ich nutze den Notebook sehr viel zur Textverarbeitung und zum Zocken.

Acer Aspire V3-771G-736b8G50Makk 43,9 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ist ja kein Full HD, aber durch Downsampling im Treiber müsste ich in kleinen spielen trotzdem die gleiche "Fläche" zur Ansicht  haben?
Könnte ja auf Full HD Downsamplen.
Die Auflösung ist für 17,3" auch okay?
Arbeite momentan mit 1920x1080 auf 27", müsste ^.^


lg


----------



## loller7 (15. April 2013)

Ich hasse es ja der Typ zu sein, aber: Es heißt "das" Notebook.
Mir wäre auf 17 Zoll Full HD schon wichtig. Finde es aber auch schon bei 15" nötig. Ist wohl Geschmackssache


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. April 2013)

Was meinst du eigentlich mit Fläche?


----------



## JanHasenbichler (15. April 2013)

Ich würd gleich wie loller7 sagen, dass es wirklich Geschmackssache ist. Ich fand 1600x900 auf meinem Notebook immer ausreichend, auch wenn ich beim Rechner 27" mit 1080p habe.


----------



## Defenz0r (15. April 2013)

*Gegenüberstellung*

Naja, mehr als Full HD brauchte ich bisher aber auch nicht^^
Das wäre nice to have für 27" aber benötigt man eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Bettlerfield (15. April 2013)

Also wenn du bei dein 17,3" 1600x900 hast Hat es doch eine höhere Pixeldichte als dein 27" oder ging es um die größe


----------



## Defenz0r (15. April 2013)

Bettlerfield schrieb:


> Also wenn du bei dein 17,3" 1600x900 hast Hat es doch eine höhere Pixeldichte als dein 27" oder ging es um die größe


 
Ging eig. darum ob man sagen würde 17" und kein Full HD das geht ja wohl bei Preis X gar nicht.
Aber wenns kein generelles Nogo ist dann ists ja schon okay xD
Der Platz müsste eig. auch ausreichen... hoffe ich mal^^


----------



## Bettlerfield (15. April 2013)

Habe für mein Notebook 520€ bezahlt hat auch 17,3" 1600x900 aber nur nen Pentium 980 oder so und eine GT635 mit 8gb ram
Also denke ich mal das der aufpreis ok ist Wegen i7 und besserer Graka Full HD haben glaub ich sowieso erst die nochmal 100-200€ teureren oder mit schlechterer Hardware und zum zocken geht das wunderbar ohne FUll HD musst ja auch bedenken das du nicht so die leistung hast alles in 1080p zu spielen


----------

